# Crime rate in Dubai



## Jazzqui (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi There,

I've read most of the "sticky" posts and did not see any information about the level of crime in Dubai. I suspect that it is low but would like to hear from anyone already living there. Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Jazzqui said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I've read most of the "sticky" posts and did not see any information about the level of crime in Dubai. I suspect that it is low but would like to hear from anyone already living there. Thanks.


Hi,
In general, Dubai is one of the safest countries in the world.
There is some petty crime and some more serious - but much lower than many other countries - including 1st world.
We feel very safe here - but, of course, keep our eyes open and wits about us (especially in crowded places).
Unfortunately, most crimes are committed by visitors from overseas - the authorities know this and monitor high risk countries and individuals.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Dubai is relatively safe. even at night with my experiences. 

For the time I spent there I used to let my teens go to the mall via metro alone and felt relaxed about it whereas in the states I probably wouldn't let them take public transport at this age alone. 

But as always, it's best to keep cautious in any new country you live in at first. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

What was said above except they failed to mention the horrendous, illegal driving actions which are seen everywhere you go and which make (by most studies) the UAE's roads some of the most lethal in the world, however carefully you drive


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> ?...... which make (by most studies) the UAE's roads some of the most lethal in the world, however carefully you drive


Okay, I will bite. Name some of these studies.

The driving isn't perfect but I can think of four worse places without any thought at all - KSA, Qatar, anywhere in Africa, and of course Italy on a Saturday night as the bars close.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Violent crime is extremely rare. 

There has been robberies on people leaving ATMs or carrying large amounts of cash but it is generally in some of the older parts. Car breakins are rare but happen more frequently in Sharjah


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

here you go for starters 2wheels:

The world's most dangerous roads - get the data | Global development | theguardian.com

yes of course driving standards are worse in a lot of places, especially in Africa (Egypt springs to mind) but the difference is the roads there are bearly upgraded goat tracks and most people drive 30-40 year old clapped out fiats with max speeds of 80kph downhill, when there's a following breeze ...

bit different here when your average local thinks nothing of driving DXB-AUH at nothing sub-200kph, whilst the average subcontinental driver is scared to drive the same road at more than 80kph as that's the most he/she'd drive at back home. The difference in speeds, lack of awareness and disregard for others are the killers here ..... and the law breakers.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

My perception is that Dubai is very safe and crime rate is very low. I have personally never been in any situation that I felt unsafe; except while driving. Having said this, there are no crime statistics published here, and papers may not report everything.

We did become victim of petty crime: Our house has been twice victim of a burglary whilst we were sleeping. Only small items where taken, so nothing serious at all. Police told us that it was likely done by teenagers and explained burglaries happen from time to time. Mostly villa's in quiet neighborhood are targeted.

But despite our burglary experience, I rate Dubai as extremely safe to live in.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, I will bite. Name some of these studies.
> 
> The driving isn't perfect but I can think of four worse places without any thought at all - KSA, Qatar, anywhere in Africa, and of course Italy on a Saturday night as the bars close.



Name a study? First Google attempt found an aging statistic published in The National, in 2009. Although aging stats, I do not think there has been a lot of improvement:

>>>>>

UN health chiefs have urged the Government to tighten motoring laws after a report that ranks the UAE's roads as among the deadliest in the world

The UAE is the worst performer in the region (37.1 per 100.000), with significantly more road deaths per head of population than Bahrain (12.1 per 100,000), Kuwait (16.9 per 100,000), Oman (21.3 per 100,000), Qatar (23.7 per 100,000), Saudi Arabia (29 per 100,000) and even Yemen (29.3 per 100,000)

Read more: UAE roads are among the most deadly: UN | The National
>>>>>


----------



## Jazzqui (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the interesting dialogue - i'm almost afraid to drive there now, and it seems I will need to, so I will adjust. Good to know crime is not a huge concern overall and relatively speaking.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Dubai tries to reduce road deaths to zero by 2020
Dubai road deaths increase in 2013......
loooong way to go.

financial penalties are worthless.
Many offenders can afford them, and see them as a spped tax, rather than a deterent.

In most parts of the world, speeding fines are accompanied by points on your license, which then converts to a ban.
You cannot 'buy' off your points.
you cannot 'buy' back your license.

As soon as you can exonerate yourself from road madness with money alone, you have no effective control system.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

vantage said:


> Dubai tries to reduce road deaths to zero by 2020
> Dubai road deaths increase in 2013......
> loooong way to go.
> 
> ...


Zero? Is that possible? Zero?
I guess that'll be a first world wide.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

You want to experince being in a real life video game come to the UAE and drive,in my almost nine years here I have seen almost anything possible and I am just waiting for a car to fall out of the sky in front of me[lol]. 

The Stat I don't want to know which I know is huge is how many kids die or are in Hospitals with brian injuries since a whole lot of idiots here think it wise to hold their childern in the car or let the children sit in the back seat with no belts.

I have been to a number of countries in Africa and the driving was not bad where I was at.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Loads of financial crime, rips off, fraud, conning, cheating etc. From multi millions right down to supermarkets charging you an inflated price at the cash register. 

Its called "doing good business" and go's largely unabated unless a local is the victim.

As for safety, it's relatively safe in comparison to other cities but nowhere near as safe as people make out. Especially for woman alone late at night.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm moving to Dubai in January. Having spent 3 months in Riyadh earlier this year I can not believe anything could be as bad as the horrendously dangerous driving I witnessed every day there. Driving the wrong way down dual carriageways and the wrong way round roundabouts was commonplace. The worst thing I saw was a car coming at us the wrong way down a dual carriageway at night - with no lights on. How I got out of that city alive I will never know.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> As for safety, it's relatively safe in comparison to other cities but nowhere near as safe as people make out. Especially for woman alone late at night.


I was almost lynched online for saying this, or to be precise for suggesting that a lone woman should not sit next to the taxi driver.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> I was almost lynched online for saying this, or to be precise for suggesting that a lone woman should not sit next to the taxi driver.


Out of interest, why would a lone woman sit in the front of a taxi - next to the driver?
As a bloke - i dont really want to get that near to the driver!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Why,because anybody should be able to sit where ever they want to.There are many good people who drive taxis and everybody should be able to make their own choices.

I am a man and have had some great conversations with Taxi drivers in my almost nine years here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> Why,because anybody should be able to sit where ever they want to.There are many good people who drive taxis and everybody should be able to make their own choices.
> 
> I am a man and have had some great conversations with Taxi drivers in my almost nine years here.


I agree that you should be able to sit where you like - but to avoid ambiguity, it is often safer to sit in the back of a taxi.
Luckily, i speak some hindi, urdu, arabic and bengali - as well as having worked extensively in indian sub-continent - so have a very good rappor with taxi drivers in UAE!
This also avoids them trying to take the long way home - even if the reason i am using a taxi is that i have been sampling the grape or grain beverages!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

As a young, single woman I feel pretty safe in Dubai. I walk my dogs late at night, alone, and have never had any issues.

Regarding taxis, I make the mistake of getting in next to the driver once...and ended up getting groped. But I managed to give the guy a nice nosebleed for that.

I do think a western/white woman is safer than an Asian woman. A friend of mine's girlfriend is British-Indian and he doesn't like her getting a taxi alone late at night.


However, Dubai (and the Middle East) is MUCH worse for general harassment of women than Europe or the US. I get constantly followed about, approached, kerb-crawled etc despite very conservative dressing.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

celticcavegirl said:


> As a young, single woman I feel pretty safe in Dubai. I walk my dogs late at night, alone, and have never had any issues.
> 
> Regarding taxis, I make the mistake of getting in next to the driver once...and ended up getting groped. But I managed to give the guy a nice nosebleed for that.
> 
> .


Well done for punching him

According to some, that is insufficient evidence and we have to listen to the taxi driver's side of the story to determine what really happened 

There are some common sense tips for women :

1) If you are travelling alone, do not sit next to the driver
2) Do not walk alone in certain areas, like the hotels near Bur Juman after midnight
3) Do not accept rides after a drink unless you know the person quite well


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

celticcavegirl said:


> As a young, single woman I feel pretty safe in Dubai. I walk my dogs late at night, alone, and have never had any issues.
> 
> Regarding taxis, I make the mistake of getting in next to the driver once...and ended up getting groped. But I managed to give the guy a nice nosebleed for that.
> 
> ...


It's one thing to "feel" safe and another to actually be safe. Just because you've never been a victim of crime in Dubai thus far, doesn't mean that it can't and won't happen to you in the future. I always suggest that women should practice the same amount of caution as they would in any other city. Dubai is safe because a lot of the crime goes unreported.

It is not generally safer for a Western woman; it's all a matter of being at the wrong place at the wrong time and you put yourself at risk of being raped and murdered no matter what race or ethinicity you are.

Walking your dogs alone, late at night is not a particularly wise thing to do; especially if you've already been followed, approached and accosted before.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Walking your dogs alone, late at night is not a particularly wise thing to do...


... depends what kind of dog you have too...


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I come from one of the most dangerous countries in the world the USA and so this place is a walk in the park and all the things you are talking about happen there with a lot more frequency.

You can be a victim in any country and the tips above can be used anyplace.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> I come from one of the most dangerous countries in the world the USA and so this place is a walk in the park and all the things you are talking about happen there with a lot more frequency.
> 
> You can be a victim in any country and the tips above can be used anyplace.


What's your point, caller?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting article in Gulf News today on teh subject of road deaths;

UAE has potential to be world

While the data seems incontrovertible, and one should never believe anyone who tried to massage fatality figures because it might be an embarrassment, the previously linked data is from 2008 when if I am correct, the SZR was a death trap due to the high volume of cars and articulated lorries confined to a small space.

Someone better than I can comment on when lorries were banned, but when I was here until 2008, the roads were carnage due to lorry caused accidents and when I returned in 2013, I must admit I didn't actually notice the absence opf lorries - possibly because the traffic seems so much calmer.

I suspect any 2013 fatality figures will show a marked improvement, despite the occasional mad lane changer.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> I suspect any 2013 fatality figures will show a marked improvement, despite the occasional mad lane changer.


On the contrary, just recently there was a piece on how the fatality figures for 2013 till now are much higher than in 2012, from 2008 to 2012 there was a steady decrease each year, but somehow the rate shot up in 2013

The head of Dubai Traffic Police has conceded the force is a long way off its target of zero deaths by 2020 after statistics released this week | 7 Days Dubai

_The head of Dubai Traffic Police has conceded the force is a long way off its target of zero deaths by 2020, *as the number of people killed on emirate’s roads so far this year has almost doubled compared with the same period for 2012.*
General Mohammed Saif Al Zafeen said there were 101 fatalities on the highways during the first seven months of 2013, against 55 last year. He said: “This figure is shocking. It goes against our strategy of reducing the number of deaths to zero by 2020. The number had been decreasing since 2008.”_


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Interesting article in Gulf News today on teh subject of road deaths;
> 
> UAE has potential to be world
> 
> ...




Yes, good article; its clearly saying that the current strategies are nowhere bringing the UAE to an improved road safety; many people have been saying this for years already. As long there is no true road discipline enforcement on the roads, the number of fatalities probable remain high every year. 

Another controversial idea of the traffic department is the regular waving of fines and black points. The last one was during Gitex. I find it really absurd that fines or black-points can be waved under a marketing promotion.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

To our friend from Canada:

While you should acknowledge that traffic can be crazy in Dubai it isn't necessarily as bad as you might think judging from this thread.

It is unavoidable that you will see very bad drivers on the road, people constantly weaving in/out of lanes, tailgate all the time and that at some point (or two or three) an idiot will cut you off at 150km, most of the traffic fatalities are those idiots who eventually met their match, or other idiots who never figured out that it's not a brilliant idea to stop and change their tyre in the middle of Sheikh Zayed. If you're a sensible driver, alert to the traffic and go with the traffic flow and never excessively speed, odds of anything happening to you is minimal. 

Still, be aware that people drive more aggressively in the UAE and the expectation is that you will also need to be a bit more aggressive than you would in Canada. It's probably more dangerous to be nice and slow  Don't worry, you'll soon find the balance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fascinating subject. According to the 2009 survey there were 1626 deaths on the UAE roads that year. According to the article in 7daysindubai.com, the number has risen from 55 to 101 for six months this year, so the annual total is probably around 200.

As I suggested, it looks like a huge reduction from the 1626 in 2009 to 200 currently, and so it may be worse this year compared with last, its still a massive improvement since 2009.


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> It's one thing to "feel" safe and another to actually be safe. Just because you've never been a victim of crime in Dubai thus far, doesn't mean that it can't and won't happen to you in the future. I always suggest that women should practice the same amount of caution as they would in any other city. Dubai is safe because a lot of the crime goes unreported.
> 
> It is not generally safer for a Western woman; it's all a matter of being at the wrong place at the wrong time and you put yourself at risk of being raped and murdered no matter what race or ethinicity you are.
> 
> Walking your dogs alone, late at night is not a particularly wise thing to do; especially if you've already been followed, approached and accosted before.


I walk them in downtown....the place is crawling with security guards all over. I might be a little more cautious if I hadn't done 3 years of Krav Maga or MMA or lived in a different area (e.g Jumeirah, Bur Dubai etc.)

People sometimes do come up to me with them but my main concern is that someone will try and steal one of the dogs!

Generally I get followed about during the day....never really had it happen at night

However, I would never ever be walking about alone in any part of Dubai if I had even had one drink. In fact I also never get drunk here, as I've heard of too many stories of women have things happen to them after drinking. Yes, these things do happen all over the world, not just Dubai, but in other places you could go to the police about it - here, you can't


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

celticcavegirl said:


> ...but in other places you could go to the police about it - here, you can't


You still can in Dubai, except the outcome most likely be very different than what you expect...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i feel safer here than i did as an Englishman in Dundee.....!

that said, i was able to buy an apartment in Dundee for GBP 17,000!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Fascinating subject. According to the 2009 survey there were 1626 deaths on the UAE roads that year. According to the article in 7daysindubai.com, the number has risen from 55 to 101 for six months this year, so the annual total is probably around 200.
> 
> As I suggested, it looks like a huge reduction from the 1626 in 2009 to 200 currently, and so it may be worse this year compared with last, its still a massive improvement since 2009.


The 1626 was for the UAE (though it sounds much higher that what I thought it would be)

The 101 is for Dubai.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Jumeirah!? 

What is there to be afraid of in Jumeirah?

Funnily enough you're probably safer in most of Bur Dubai than in, say, JVT. The latter is a construction site and parts of it is still quite empty so there's hardly anyone around. Ripe area for an attack by a rogue gardener.

By contrast Bur Dubai is a dense area with scores of people out on the streets at all hours. All the buildings have watchmen who spend half their time outside smoking or socialising. It's the 'eyes on the street' phenomena, the more people around the safer you are.

That said, there are certain areas of Bur Dubai and Deira that even I wouldn't be comfortable walking around at night if only because it's almost only 'bachelors' living in cramped quarters off these narrow unlit lanes. These would be the oldest, shabbiest areas by the creek.



celticcavegirl said:


> I might be a little more cautious if I hadn't done 3 years of Krav Maga or MMA or lived in a different area (e.g Jumeirah, Bur Dubai etc.)


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> You want to experince being in a real life video game come to the UAE and drive,in my almost nine years here I have seen almost anything possible and I am just waiting for a car to fall out of the sky in front of me[lol]. The Stat I don't want to know which I know is huge is how many kids die or are in Hospitals with brian injuries since a whole lot of idiots here think it wise to hold their childern in the car or let the children sit in the back seat with no belts. I have been to a number of countries in Africa and the driving was not bad where I was at.


Agree it is awful here (driving) but better than Riyadh, the kids in the front etc still shocks. You learn defensive driving quickly though


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

expatsue said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in January. Having spent 3 months in Riyadh earlier this year I can not believe anything could be as bad as the horrendously dangerous driving I witnessed every day there. Driving the wrong way down dual carriageways and the wrong way round roundabouts was commonplace. The worst thing I saw was a car coming at us the wrong way down a dual carriageway at night - with no lights on. How I got out of that city alive I will never know.


Agree but you often get people coming down the up ramp in car parks etc


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Getting worried now re girls being out late as daughter and friend visiting! So no Bur Dubai etc! Mind you she is a karate instructor and a special constable!


----------



## Jazzqui (Nov 2, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> To our friend from Canada:
> 
> While you should acknowledge that traffic can be crazy in Dubai it isn't necessarily as bad as you might think judging from this thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I was really starting to wonder how bad it really is! All these tips and information are helpful, thanks. Thanks for everyone's frankness and honesty.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I am respectfully going to have to disagree and say driving is as bad as people on here are saying,I have been here almost nine years.I am sure there are wosre places as people have mentioned.

You will have to just make you your own mind once you get here.


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Jumeirah!?
> 
> What is there to be afraid of in Jumeirah?.



Hotspot for perves, apparently!


----------



## phlocker (Dec 5, 2013)

*Very Safe*

I just returned from Dubai today and felt more safe there than in most places of the US. The driving is definitely SCARY!! and even with a GPS it was difficult for someone living there for 4 months now.


----------



## nicegalmemi (Nov 17, 2013)

Crime level can vary, it's relatively low compared to more highly industrialized nations. Most crimes increase in a society when the gangs system form such as in US and mexico, here the organized crime is almost non existent so you will not find that much of it , there might be underground crime association for ( pickpocketing, fraud , scam, magick scam artists from africa ), but the police is always after them, yes it's considered crime.

the highest crime level is indeed the cyber crime and hacking to steal credit card, bank accounts information, fraud and bribery.


----------



## lazer220 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jazzqui said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I've read most of the "sticky" posts and did not see any information about the level of crime in Dubai. I suspect that it is low but would like to hear from anyone already living there. Thanks.


Past 10-Years, i never happen to meet any crime. Its the most safest place even through the night. The reason is Law enforcement agencies are very active and honest.


----------

